# Terra's Big Announcement



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Terra, How exciting for you - and a fresh haunt start as well! Best wishes, I hope you and your husband enjoy everything!


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Best wishes Terra!
It sounds like you found a good home for your props. 

I'm sure you'll end up haunting your new "Terra's Texas Acres"...it's in your blood.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

WOOO HOOOO!!!!! Terra's coming to Texas. Hopefully now I can meet you in person.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Woah! Big News is Right! I was thinking something like that or your telling us you guys were expecting! Haha. I'm sure Mom and Dad are thrilled. Congrats on the new home and I'm sure all that property will be a huge plus as well. Also sure your neighbors and fans in Kansas City will wish you well too but miss you terribly. 

That is such a wonderful thing to donate your Lair to Eric and his causes. Lucky guy! The Girl Scouts he works with must be estatic at the prospect of the fun they will now have and the potential funds it will bring to their troup. 

Don't want to forget to wish your hubby congrats on his retirement. My guy's is still a ways off but I look forward to spending more time with him. Enjoy your time together. Glad you will still be doing halloween projects and posting tutorials here, like you could stop being creative!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW did you know you were going to be moving or likely to move when you did the graffiti'd cemetary?


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

Have fun and enjoy. It seems a bit sad to see all of your stuff go away but like you said it will live on and hopefully do good. I do not envy you moving though it is always such a big job


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

Good luck in your new endeavors Terra!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WOW! That is a huge announcement! Didn't know what to expect after your last announcement on April Fools, but congratulations, you really seem excited! Best of luck on the move!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow! Congratulations to your husband for retiring! I think that was an amazing decision to donate your haunt. Best of luck to you in Texas!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

Gosh Terra! Congrats and enjoy Texas! 

It is super nice you are donating your props to help other people.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Congratulations on your big move! Austin is a great town, and having family there makes it even better. And congrats to Eric too - he must be excited to have so many terrific new props to work with!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow, big news Terra, the prop donation, the move, the retirement of spouser

You never cease to amaze us with your unselfish acts

Congrats to hubby and welcome to Texas, neighbor...well sort of


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Great news all around!!! Congrats on hubby retiring. (I think its congrats... I'm still trying to learn to how to live with hubby getting in my way. lol) Congrats on the moving and being closer to parents. And thank you for being a wonderful person and donating your haunt to a good cause!!!!!!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Change is always exciting and scary too. One thing is for sure- wherever you settle in, the haunt and halloween community will be all the better and more fun because of it. I'm sure you have lots of mixed emotions attached to this whole thing. One very real thing that comes to mind is the community you're leaving. I hope you were able to get the word out last halloween to the regulars to ease the pain, because if they show up ready for this years fun and frolics and there's nothing and no one left, oh my, I hear a lot of broken hearts from the loss. The void left from losing that kind of tradition is a tough one. But, life's about changing and nothing ever stays the same. And hopefully you've inspired more than a few people to fill that void and keep the tradition of extreme haunting alive and well there. In the end, that's probably the biggest thing we as haunters can hope for- that our love and caring for the tradition of halloween and haunting has an impact on the younger generations, and that they carry it on. 

I have a feeling Austin doesn't yet understand what they're in for. But in time, they will! Best of luck and this year...enjoy the spectator side of curtain.

Dan


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow! That was a BIG announcement! My jaw dropped to the floor when I heard the news (giving away Beloved floored me! lol), but it's so heart-warming that you donated your wonderful props to a wonderful cause  Congrats to you and the hubby on the retirement and the move!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats. change is a good thing some times have a safe travel to texas maybe one day i will meet you there because i know i have family down there and being close to your parents is a good thing  donating your props to a great place is where they can live on


----------



## PlainfieldDan (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats.....Although I am not sure Austin is closer or father from us...... I am so glad that you are doing what you want. Give my best to your hubby I am so jealous I have 4 more years. I guess I will have to ship Rick's present to a different address. All my best to you.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Best wishes on the move, and certainly a generous gesture to donate the stuff we've all watched you build (and then deface! lol!!). It'll be fun watching to see what you come up with next!


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Terra,
Congratulations!!! Best of luck to you on the move!!! Texas is a great place!!! Travel safe!!!


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

Best of luck to you and your hubby. Hope to hear from you soon. Be well and God bless.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Good luck with a fresh start! Good to hear about the donation too. I'm not even going with you & we've never met but I'm excited for you!!!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

How fun! New house, new decor ideas....I bet all the TEXANS in this forum are tickled to have you. Im sure your haunt WILL be bigger. Isnt everything bigger in TEXAS??? (there's something about exes too, but thats a whole other video lol ....) Good luck and you are such a sweet heart. I hope Eric shares this year the home where beloved will be, she was still my fave. Maybe he will put return her to her original glory.....sans graffiti....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

congrats Terra,, what a great thing you are doing, donating to Eric. he must be thrilled,, and the girl scouts will be too,,, best of luck in Austin, very nice you can be by your folks again,, can not wait to see what you do there, either in a professional haunt, or what you decide to do on your 6 acres!!!!!!! Best wishes on your new life!


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

You will never stop. Keep showing us how to scare. From the first day I joined, you have helped me make "Deadview" better. THANK YOU. Now show all of us more. We demand it !!!!! BOOOOO !!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats on your move and your new home. Hope the move goes very smoothly.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats Terra on your new adventure!


----------



## bognosh (Jun 16, 2012)

Best of luck to you, Terra! And yay for donating your goodies to a worthy person/cause. I was brought to tears watching your video; I can tell this is a bittersweet experience for you. How long have you been at your residence?


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

WOW! Terra! Congrats on your new home ! That is awesome that you donated almost all your props for a good cause! Your block and the TOT's will certainly "Feel the Pain" this Halloween without you. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Paint It Black said:


> Terra, How exciting for you - and a fresh haunt start as well! Best wishes, I hope you and your husband enjoy everything!


Thanks! Yup, looking forward to the fresh haunt start also. Last year I was starting to get physically tired from all the hard work it takes but we had the best year and so this is the perfect time to let it go. Can't wait to see how my Halloween building spirit manifests into it's new form.



Abunai said:


> Best wishes Terra!
> It sounds like you found a good home for your props.
> 
> I'm sure you'll end up haunting your new "Terra's Texas Acres"...it's in your blood.


Thank you. Unfortunatly, the way the house is I'd never be able to have a haunt there. It's way out in the country and the community is tricky to get to (it's like a lost city, kind of). But, perfect for what we were looking for in hubby's retirement. Here's a picture of our new digs in Texas:



And the back:





LadySherry said:


> WOOO HOOOO!!!!! Terra's coming to Texas. Hopefully now I can meet you in person.


You Texans are so welcoming. I'm getting the hoot and holler from all kinds of Texas haunters. This is gonna be epic!



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Woah! Big News is Right! I was thinking something like that or your telling us you guys were expecting! Haha. I'm sure Mom and Dad are thrilled. Congrats on the new home and I'm sure all that property will be a huge plus as well. Also sure your neighbors and fans in Kansas City will wish you well too but miss you terribly.
> 
> That is such a wonderful thing to donate your Lair to Eric and his causes. Lucky guy! The Girl Scouts he works with must be estatic at the prospect of the fun they will now have and the potential funds it will bring to their troup.
> 
> Don't want to forget to wish your hubby congrats on his retirement. My guy's is still a ways off but I look forward to spending more time with him. Enjoy your time together. Glad you will still be doing halloween projects and posting tutorials here, like you could stop being creative!


Busted out laughing when you said, "Expecting". hee! Yeah, hubby is excited and also terrified. He's a jumble of emotions but I think I know him well enough to think he's gonna love it.



Scottv42 said:


> Have fun and enjoy. It seems a bit sad to see all of your stuff go away but like you said it will live on and hopefully do good. I do not envy you moving though it is always such a big job


On my goodness are you so right. I have been tying loose ends for months now. Currently almost everything is in boxes are we are seeing the light at the end of the tunnel. Who in the hell thought it was a good idea to (at the same time) have hubby retire and move to Texas! Need to have our heads examined. 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW did you know you were going to be moving or likely to move when you did the graffiti'd cemetary?


Ha, I was wondering if you were going to ask that. No. In fact, hubby decided in January and I was like, "Darn, I wish you can have decided a few months earlier." I wasn't able to warn the ToTs that this was the final year and Boy, are they gonna be surprised. I warned the new owners that they better have some good candy.



Misdomt said:


> Good luck in your new endeavors Terra!


Thanks!



BR1MSTON3 said:


> WOW! That is a huge announcement! Didn't know what to expect after your last announcement on April Fools, but congratulations, you really seem excited! Best of luck on the move!


I seriously considered using that as my April Fool's joke - but it wasn't really a joke... Thanks so much for the best wishes.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Halloween Scream said:


> Wow! Congratulations to your husband for retiring!  I think that was an amazing decision to donate your haunt. Best of luck to you in Texas!


Thanks and wow, that was tough. But, in the end it was the best thing, I think.



hollow said:


> Gosh Terra! Congrats and enjoy Texas!
> 
> It is super nice you are donating your props to help other people.


Aww, thanks. Yeah, Eric was just floored when I proposed it to him. He's a super great guy and very creative with his own events so I personally can't wait to see how he and his group use them.



talkingcatblues said:


> Congratulations on your big move! Austin is a great town, and having family there makes it even better. And congrats to Eric too - he must be excited to have so many terrific new props to work with!


I am sooo looking forward to exploring Austin. We only make it out for the occasional visit to the folks and each time I didscover a new love. I could go on and on about the most amazing BBQ joint they have there called The Salt Lick. Gonna make a monthly visit for din, din. Here's a link to the best BBQ In. The. World: http://www.saltlickbbq.com/ 



xxScorpion64xx said:


> Wow, big news Terra, the prop donation, the move, the retirement of spouser
> 
> You never cease to amaze us with your unselfish acts
> 
> Congrats to hubby and welcome to Texas, neighbor...well sort of


Thanks! It's been so surprising the see the sheer number of haunters in Texas. This is gonna be a hoot!



ajbanz said:


> Great news all around!!! Congrats on hubby retiring. (I think its congrats... I'm still trying to learn to how to live with hubby getting in my way. lol) Congrats on the moving and being closer to parents. And thank you for being a wonderful person and donating your haunt to a good cause!!!!!!


Aww, thank you. Yeah - the moment the idea struck me to donate the props I just knew it was the right thing  About hubby being in my way - yeah - kind of dreading that one. Gonna have to be some rules thrown down! heh. Actually, I think I'm just about to become a golf widow...



Shockwave199 said:


> Change is always exciting and scary too. One thing is for sure- wherever you settle in, the haunt and halloween community will be all the better and more fun because of it. I'm sure you have lots of mixed emotions attached to this whole thing. One very real thing that comes to mind is the community you're leaving. I hope you were able to get the word out last halloween to the regulars to ease the pain, because if they show up ready for this years fun and frolics and there's nothing and no one left, oh my, I hear a lot of broken hearts from the loss. The void left from losing that kind of tradition is a tough one. But, life's about changing and nothing ever stays the same. And hopefully you've inspired more than a few people to fill that void and keep the tradition of extreme haunting alive and well there. In the end, that's probably the biggest thing we as haunters can hope for- that our love and caring for the tradition of halloween and haunting has an impact on the younger generations, and that they carry it on.
> 
> I have a feeling Austin doesn't yet understand what they're in for. But in time, they will! Best of luck and this year...enjoy the spectator side of curtain.
> 
> Dan


Yes Dan, that's the hardest part. I got a video from a mother that taped her son's reaction to us leaving. He was shocked and then a little upset  Poor thing. They've grown up with this haunt to look forward to every year. But, hubby says that they will always keep the love of Halloween you helped give them and probably continue the tradition with their own homes one day. I hope so 



Curlgoddess said:


> Wow! That was a BIG announcement! My jaw dropped to the floor when I heard the news (giving away Beloved floored me! lol), but it's so heart-warming that you donated your wonderful props to a wonderful cause  Congrats to you and the hubby on the retirement and the move!


Thanks. It was hard to see Beloved go. Also all those painted haunt panels and the Demon Horse. It was like saying goodbye to my kids when the truck rumbled out of the driveway - hubby gave me a big hug. 



creeperguardian said:


> Congrats. change is a good thing some times have a safe travel to texas maybe one day i will meet you there because i know i have family down there and being close to your parents is a good thing  donating your props to a great place is where they can live on


That's the best part is that the props will continue to play a part in Halloween. One of the thoughts was to rent a storage unit in Texas but I knew that they would just sit there year after year...



PlainfieldDan said:


> Congrats.....Although I am not sure Austin is closer or father from us...... I am so glad that you are doing what you want. Give my best to your hubby I am so jealous I have 4 more years. I guess I will have to ship Rick's present to a different address. All my best to you.


Thanks Dan and I will tell him. Hope your 4 years fly by for you.



jdubbya said:


> Best wishes on the move, and certainly a generous gesture to donate the stuff we've all watched you build (and then deface! lol!!). It'll be fun watching to see what you come up with next!


Heheh, yeah... wonder how Eric really feels about the graffiti - he _said _he likes it 



Gatordave said:


> Terra,
> Congratulations!!! Best of luck to you on the move!!! Texas is a great place!!! Travel safe!!!


Thanks! Yeah we are leaving June 21st and doing the drive straight through with two cars. Luckily this is all happening in the summer time.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

OctoberDream said:


> Best of luck to you and your hubby. Hope to hear from you soon. Be well and God bless.


Thank you and hope to be back building soon. We are going to try to cram some of the workbenches into a spare bedroom and see how that works. Should be interesting...



RCIAG said:


> Good luck with a fresh start! Good to hear about the donation too. I'm not even going with you & we've never met but I'm excited for you!!!!


Thanks and yes, now that the time is rapidly approaching and I don't have to be secretive anymore - it's getting really fun.



matrixmom said:


> How fun! New house, new decor ideas....I bet all the TEXANS in this forum are tickled to have you. Im sure your haunt WILL be bigger. Isnt everything bigger in TEXAS??? (there's something about exes too, but thats a whole other video lol ....) Good luck and you are such a sweet heart. I hope Eric shares this year the home where beloved will be, she was still my fave. Maybe he will put return her to her original glory.....sans graffiti....


Ha, ha, ha - you are so funny. Yep, I gave him the props to do with as he wishes so we'll both see 



bethene said:


> congrats Terra,, what a great thing you are doing, donating to Eric. he must be thrilled,, and the girl scouts will be too,,, best of luck in Austin, very nice you can be by your folks again,, can not wait to see what you do there, either in a professional haunt, or what you decide to do on your 6 acres!!!!!!! Best wishes on your new life!


That's the most exciting is deciding what direction I'll be going. I luuuuved haunting but not all the work that went into doing at my own house. So, hoping I find an awesome charity haunt that will take the crappy part of haunting (storing props, liability, no help) out of the equation for me. 



Deadview said:


> You will never stop. Keep showing us how to scare. From the first day I joined, you have helped me make "Deadview" better. THANK YOU. Now show all of us more. We demand it !!!!! BOOOOO !!!


Awww, you are very welcome and yes - I still have some new tutorials you should see closer to Halloween. Here's some to look forward to: Lighting, Setting up the haunt, Air accumulator, Bloody sheet, Chains, Lava spikes and some others...)



Haunted Nana said:


> Congrats on your move and your new home. Hope the move goes very smoothly.


Thanks and me too!



Kelloween said:


> Congrats Terra on your new adventure!


Thank you 



bognosh said:


> Best of luck to you, Terra! And yay for donating your goodies to a worthy person/cause. I was brought to tears watching your video; I can tell this is a bittersweet experience for you. How long have you been at your residence?


Can't lie - it's been tough. Bittersweet is the perfect word. Feels like one book in our life is closing and grabbing a new one. Have no idea what's in store. We've been here for 8 years.



Its the Great Pumpkin said:


> WOW! Terra! Congrats on your new home ! That is awesome that you donated almost all your props for a good cause! Your block and the TOT's will certainly "Feel the Pain" this Halloween without you. I wish you the best of luck!


Thanks and I just hope there won't be riots.


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

I just wanted to drop a quick public note to say thanks to "Terra"  for her kindness, generosity and willingness to trust me as the curator of her personal treasures. It was a quite a production getting everything in order to make the move from over two states away (in some ways it’s not over), but it was definitely worth the trouble. Now a whole new gathering of kids and families will know her talents — and hopefully we'll make a bigger difference with our charitable endeavors.

As I've said to Terra, it's been a high point in my life to have met her, be entrusted with her artwork, and to be called her friend. So again, thank you — and for those of you wondering, yes she is as sweet in person as she is in all her videos.










Co-curator in training poses with Terra's Hell Horse, Beloved and a selection of tombstones.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Congratulations Terra! Best of luck to you and your hubby!


----------



## azazel (Jul 18, 2011)

Congratulations Terra! Best of luck to you and your hubby! you will always be the queen of the foam an the coolest haunter i know hope you still get to make lots of props an things


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

Wishing you & your hubby all the best on the new chapter of your life.  You (& Beloved) were the reason I joined this forum.  
Hoping you continue posting tutorials, so I can continue to steal your ideas.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I saw your video on Facebook. Congrats. I'm glad the props are going to a useful cause.

I think it's a sign that the anti-Halloween movement isn't as prominent, with churches all over the country, doing haunts as fundraisers


----------



## spydermonkey (Oct 11, 2010)

its a sad day on HF. Im bummed that we are/were both in KC and was hoping one day we could meet and share halloween ideas and learn first hand some of your great techniques. Its one thing to watch a video of something but much better to witness in person. Congrats on the move, sounds like you are very happy about texas and thats great. Good luck.


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Congratulations on the move south Terra! 

I am a Midwest transplant (Iowa farmboy) and do not miss those long winters at all. 

I hope that you and the hubby enjoy the warmer weather and the lack of snow on Halloween here in Texas.

Here are a few things to know:
-Any kind of cola or pop is call Coke...no matter the brand.
-Supper is now Dinner.
-Instead of "Hey Guys" or "What's Up", it is "How y'all Doing".
-Texas BBQ is "THE BEST" & beer can chix is one of the first things to learn to cook on the pit.

Oh and the last thing...Mountain Shade Manor, my haunt that I do for St. Judes Children's hospital every year, could always use your help if you are ever in the Houston area. (not sure I would pass up Austin for Houston on Halloween, as I hear it is a BLAST)

Anyway. good luck on the move and I hope that maybe someday I can meet the Queen of the Halloween Forum. Also, that was really cool of you to donate to such a great cause.

PB


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations to both you and the hubby Terra, and Eric as well! That was an exceptionally kind move, donating your props, and very heartwarming indeed!  *Big HUG!* 

I wish you all the best, & I hope settling into the new abode is as easy as a phantasm floating through the mists! I know I speak for everyone in saying that we can't wait to see the new direction this wind blows you in. Take care, and godspeed.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Congrats! I hope the move goes well and you settle in fast. I'm glad you found a good home for your props, but also glad that you kept a couple for sentimental reasons.
Ondeko


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Wishing you all the best. Those TOTs are sooooo going to miss you.


----------



## zandiver (Sep 13, 2010)

Welcome to Texas Terra! It's good to have you here!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

your tots are going 2 miss u big time!

congrats on the retirement as well!

welcome 2 tx!

amk


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

MacEricG said:


> I just wanted to drop a quick public note to say thanks to "Terra" for her kindness, generosity and willingness to trust me as the curator of her personal treasures. It was a quite a production getting everything in order to make the move from over two states away (in some ways it’s not over), but it was definitely worth the trouble. Now a whole new gathering of kids and families will know her talents — and hopefully we'll make a bigger difference with our charitable endeavors.
> 
> As I've said to Terra, it's been a high point in my life to have met her, be entrusted with her artwork, and to be called her friend. So again, thank you — and for those of you wondering, yes she is as sweet in person as she is in all her videos.
> 
> ...


Oh Eric, that was so very sweet of you to have the Devil pose with the props . This is now my favorite Halloween picture. Adorable!!! After all the hoops and roadblocks that had to be overcome to get these props to you - to get that picture means the world to me. So happy that I found you to take care of them and let me know if you ever need any help with the events you are planning 



gromit05 said:


> Congratulations Terra! Best of luck to you and your hubby!


Thank you!



azazel said:


> Congratulations Terra! Best of luck to you and your hubby! you will always be the queen of the foam an the coolest haunter i know hope you still get to make lots of props an things


Thanks and I hope so too. Not sure if I can get my favorite 1 1/2" pink foam so I'm having the movers bring four sheets with us - just to be sure I have a supply.



creeeepycathy said:


> Wishing you & your hubby all the best on the new chapter of your life.  You (& Beloved) were the reason I joined this forum.
> Hoping you continue posting tutorials, so I can continue to steal your ideas.


CreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepyCathy, you are one of my most important inspirations to keep those tutorials flowing. Have always loved your support and comments over the years. 



DarkManDustin said:


> I saw your video on Facebook. Congrats. I'm glad the props are going to a useful cause.
> 
> I think it's a sign that the anti-Halloween movement isn't as prominent, with churches all over the country, doing haunts as fundraisers


Heck, I kind of think that the legend that churches don't like haunts is quite overblown. There are many, many churches that run haunts. Hope to find one in Texas to help out 



spydermonkey said:


> its a sad day on HF. Im bummed that we are/were both in KC and was hoping one day we could meet and share halloween ideas and learn first hand some of your great techniques. Its one thing to watch a video of something but much better to witness in person. Congrats on the move, sounds like you are very happy about texas and thats great. Good luck.


Yesh, it's been tough to leave my Kansas friends. Going to KreepFest in Harrisionville was always a hoot and there is a new Kansas Make & Take group that's forming that looks to become a very strong group fast. But, after this brutal winter and coooold spring.... Texas, here I come!



Phantom Blue said:


> Congratulations on the move south Terra!
> 
> I am a Midwest transplant (Iowa farmboy) and do not miss those long winters at all.
> 
> ...


Went to Galveston for the first ime last year and loved that place so I hope to visit the Houston area many times in the future. I'll be sure to give you a holler when in town. So, how do I ask for a Dr. Pepper? Do I say, "I'll have a Dr. Pepper Coke?" heheh... this is gonna to be fun. I'm practicing my Ya'lls.



Raven's Hollow Cemetery said:


> Congratulations to both you and the hubby Terra, and Eric as well! That was an exceptionally kind move, donating your props, and very heartwarming indeed!  *Big HUG!*
> 
> I wish you all the best, & I hope settling into the new abode is as easy as a phantasm floating through the mists! I know I speak for everyone in saying that we can't wait to see the new direction this wind blows you in. Take care, and godspeed.


Thank you and hope the move is smooth too. Been packing up our stuff ahead of time and wowzer! that's a boatload of work. Get to see how it survives when we unpack it. (I'll have a calming glass of wine in hand).


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

ondeko said:


> Congrats! I hope the move goes well and you settle in fast. I'm glad you found a good home for your props, but also glad that you kept a couple for sentimental reasons.
> Ondeko


Right now, not so sure about keeping the Hell Hound. He is a PITA to crate, lol. Thanks for the well-wishes.



Candee said:


> Wishing you all the best. Those TOTs are sooooo going to miss you.


Kind of feel bad for the new owners. Are they going to be for a shock when they see the hoards approach, lol!



zandiver said:


> Welcome to Texas Terra! It's good to have you here!


So can't wait to become a Texan!



annamarykahn said:


> your tots are going 2 miss u big time!
> 
> congrats on the retirement as well!
> 
> ...


Thanks very much. I'm happy for hubby that he hit that big 'ole retirement milestone. So far he says he's going to work on his golf game, learn archery and probably bug the crap outta me


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

Terra, 

Congrats on the big move. I am happy for you and your husband. It's awesome that he is able to retire and I am sure he is looking forward to his new way of life. I am a little jealous that you are moving somewhere warmer. Our daughter starts college next year so the wife and I have already been talking about the possibility of moving to someplace warmer in the next 5 years. I am nowhere near retirement, but I am already tiring of our winters here. 

We are another step further this week to getting the new Spider Joints in hand so keep your thinking cap on because I'll be contacting you soon and I am looking forward to getting some out for you to review. 

Talk to you soon, have a safe trip!

Ryan


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Congrats! and best wishes to you and your hubby!


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 15, 2009)

Terra,
welcome to Texas!! you will never be cold again


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations ! I was so moved when you said you were donating the majority of your props. That was so generous of you and I know your props will live on making others happy and scared at the same time. ? You are such an inspiration and I am proud of you.


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

That is awesome best of luck to you and yes its LOTS warmer in Texas lol


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Congrats on the move, sounds wonderful, Austin is a great town. Wishing you the very, very best. Happy to hear the "Terra Collection" has a willing and qualified ambassador to carry on with. Still anticipating your coming tutorials, future artworks.

Wishing you, the very best, the absolute best in your new home.

Jeff


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, to hear that you'll be closing your haunt is shocking! Austin haunters and charities are very fortunate to be getting your amazing talents. (Florida is warm too Terra). It's nice to sometimes step back and take a breather from all the "work" of Halloween and just enjoy the creative process without all the demands. But I wouldn't give up totally on having a home haunt. With six acres, you could build a permanent structure and have an area haunt attraction. If you build it Terra, they will come.

Wishing you and your hubby the best of luck on your move and all future endeavors.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Congratulations! I wish you well on your new beginnings in Texas.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Wow, congratulations on the big move! And let me say your hubby looks far too young to be retiring, but all the better for him that he'll get more enjoyment out of it! I wish you the best in all your new endeavors. And hey, we come down to Houston every January for the big Halloween show, so maybe you'll have to come by there! I'm sure we can smuggle you in, lol. You could be our consultant


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Congratulations to you and your husband! Your new home looks beautiful. I know your neighbors will miss the haunt, but hopefully they have now been bitten by the Halloween bug and will put on haunts of their own. I'm so glad you found a good cause to donate your props. You mentioned Eric has something to do with a Girl Scout haunt. I was a G.S. as a child and also adult. I really think my love of Halloween was brought about by a Halloween themed troop meeting where the older girls brought us youngsters into a dark room and told the story of Mr. Brown's body parts and we had to put our hands in bowls of yucky stuff. So its wonderful that the G.S. and other groups will benefit from your generous donation. Best wishes and enjoy the new chapter in your lives!


----------



## Beatlejuice (Jun 6, 2010)

Let me add my best wishes. With your husband now having nothing to do, there's no telling what astounding props you will be able to create with his full time help. Really appreciate all the tutorials and advice - you've been an inspiration and I look forward to seeing what new creative things spring from your move. As to the six acre setting, look at it this way - what a great "canvas" for your art! Maybe not as many TOT's, but certainly friends, neighbors and geezers ... I mean fellow retirees to share the fun in a much more relaxed way - can you say "adult beverages?". Good luck Terra!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I almost kinda cried after watching. Congratulations on your move, husbands retirement, and future endeavours in Texas! That was very nice of you to donate your props and decor to a good cause. 

I am a Eagle Scout myself and think donating your props to the Girl Scouts was a wonderful thing to do! Hopefully, your husband will have you a new workshop to keep the dream alive...

I was hoping you were going to say your moving to California.  Here is to wishing you a safe move and to new beginnings!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

Congrats on the new exciting time in your life! I can't wait to hear all about your new adventures and see many more TUT's from you.

Eric better post pics from his haunts or we'll bug him


----------



## midnight87 (Feb 12, 2013)

Best Wishes!


----------



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

Hey cinders — you and I think alike. Recently I had been volunteering at my daughter's school to be a guest storyteller, and I started my whole production around Halloween by bringing along a portable speaker connected to my iPhone. Basically, I'd tell spooky stories while accompanied by haunting music and activating spooky sound effects at key moments using an app. It went over VERY well. (The teacher said I was the only person in history to be asked for an encore, so that was a big ego boost, too.  )

Anyway, another of my future plans is to elevate this to spooky stories by the campfire — indoors. The thought is to transform a small room into a forest, and have a faux campfire (the LED lights and air blown silk kind) in the center around which everyone will sit. I have some software that will allow for 5-channel surround sound to be produced, and hopefully pipe the effects through a virtual cart machine out speakers that would be hidden throughout the room.

Don't know if that would happen this year, but it is a future goal.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow Terra, what awesome news  Congrats to your husband on his retirement, & many good wishes for lots of spooky fun at your new place. Even if you scale back your building, I hope you keep us updated on your projects!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Noooooo, this can't be happening! Not Texas! How about Florida ? Or North Carolina ? Noooo.....why.....why....why...??
The only thing in Texas is all them Chainsaw Massacres, as far as I know. And we don't want that to happen to you!! It's a death wish, I tell you!
Plus, think of your precious neighbors----you can't take your fantastic haunt away from them! They will be devastated! -
-
OK---I'm just kidding!  Congratulations to you and to your husband on his retirement. The big house looks GREAT! Got plenty of room for a mess of kids now.
Good luck with the big move! I know all the neighbors from miles around will be so sad to see you go!

Note to all Texas dwellers: I KNOW there's more to Texas than Chainsaw Massacres. All I know about Texas is what I see in the movies.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, congratulations and all the best to you. Of course, AZ would have been a better choice. But, that's just me.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Congratulations! This must be really exciting. I hear Austin is really nice. There should be a lot of good haunts to visit down there.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Diabolik said:


> Terra,
> 
> Congrats on the big move. I am happy for you and your husband. It's awesome that he is able to retire and I am sure he is looking forward to his new way of life. I am a little jealous that you are moving somewhere warmer. Our daughter starts college next year so the wife and I have already been talking about the possibility of moving to someplace warmer in the next 5 years. I am nowhere near retirement, but I am already tiring of our winters here.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ryan! Yes, hubby is excited and terrified at the same time at these new changes. My new job for a while will be to keep him calm. Looking forward to seeing the improvements of the joints. I thought they were awesome already. 



NOWHINING said:


> Congrats! and best wishes to you and your hubby!


Thank you! This has been nuts but luckily these stressful changes are good changes. It's been crazy busy the last week - barely have time to check in over here at the forum and it's going to get even nuttier in the next two weeks. We closed on the Texas house yesterday and we close on the house here in two weeks. Ahhhh....



LAKE OF THE DEAD said:


> Terra,
> welcome to Texas!! you will never be cold again


Thank the heavens!



HalloweenDan said:


> Congratulations ! I was so moved when you said you were donating the majority of your props. That was so generous of you and I know your props will live on making others happy and scared at the same time.  You are such an inspiration and I am proud of you.


Thank you very much - that was a tough but at the same time easy decision. I just get tickled seeing Eric's sweet (but devilish) daughter in that picture he sent. 



RattandRoll said:


> That is awesome best of luck to you and yes its LOTS warmer in Texas lol


Whoo Hoo! It's been a steady 70 degrees here in KC which I hate. Come on summer.... what's keeping you????



Ferryman's Wake said:


> Congrats on the move, sounds wonderful, Austin is a great town. Wishing you the very, very best. Happy to hear the "Terra Collection" has a willing and qualified ambassador to carry on with. Still anticipating your coming tutorials, future artworks.
> 
> Wishing you, the very best, the absolute best in your new home.
> 
> Jeff


Thanks Jeff. I hope to still be able to build giant props too - hopefully for the charity haunt I will find there. This year's plan was to build a giant scorpion/robot for the cemetery icon. I still want to do that!



Tannasgach said:


> Wow, to hear that you'll be closing your haunt is shocking! Austin haunters and charities are very fortunate to be getting your amazing talents. (Florida is warm too Terra). It's nice to sometimes step back and take a breather from all the "work" of Halloween and just enjoy the creative process without all the demands. But I wouldn't give up totally on having a home haunt. With six acres, you could build a permanent structure and have an area haunt attraction. If you build it Terra, they will come.
> 
> Wishing you and your hubby the best of luck on your move and all future endeavors.


Thank you so much. Florida is my first state love and hope to eventually make it back there. I envision I'll be the little old lady who walks the beach every morning collecting sea shells...



matthewthemanparker said:


> Congratulations! I wish you well on your new beginnings in Texas.


Thanks!!!



HalloweenAsylum.com said:


> Wow, congratulations on the big move! And let me say your hubby looks far too young to be retiring, but all the better for him that he'll get more enjoyment out of it! I wish you the best in all your new endeavors. And hey, we come down to Houston every January for the big Halloween show, so maybe you'll have to come by there! I'm sure we can smuggle you in, lol. You could be our consultant


Oh, you are so on! I was thinking of how I was going to find a way to get into that show. 



cinders said:


> Congratulations to you and your husband! Your new home looks beautiful. I know your neighbors will miss the haunt, but hopefully they have now been bitten by the Halloween bug and will put on haunts of their own. I'm so glad you found a good cause to donate your props. You mentioned Eric has something to do with a Girl Scout haunt. I was a G.S. as a child and also adult. I really think my love of Halloween was brought about by a Halloween themed troop meeting where the older girls brought us youngsters into a dark room and told the story of Mr. Brown's body parts and we had to put our hands in bowls of yucky stuff. So its wonderful that the G.S. and other groups will benefit from your generous donation. Best wishes and enjoy the new chapter in your lives!


Oh that's a neat story. I hope that I've helped in some way to kindle a love of Halloween in my neighborhood kids as well. The neat thing is that when they are trying to remember how the haunt was when they are older - all they have to do is find my YouTube channel and it'll be like they were there again.



Beatlejuice said:


> Let me add my best wishes. With your husband now having nothing to do, there's no telling what astounding props you will be able to create with his full time help. Really appreciate all the tutorials and advice - you've been an inspiration and I look forward to seeing what new creative things spring from your move. As to the six acre setting, look at it this way - what a great "canvas" for your art! Maybe not as many TOT's, but certainly friends, neighbors and geezers ... I mean fellow retirees to share the fun in a much more relaxed way - can you say "adult beverages?". Good luck Terra!


heheh - "geezers". Yep, and they also have the golf carts too. Not to golf, mind you, but just to visit each other. If we were to get a golf cart I am certainly going to Halloween trick it out 



Cloak_Dagger said:


> I almost kinda cried after watching. Congratulations on your move, husbands retirement, and future endeavours in Texas! That was very nice of you to donate your props and decor to a good cause.
> 
> I am a Eagle Scout myself and think donating your props to the Girl Scouts was a wonderful thing to do! Hopefully, your husband will have you a new workshop to keep the dream alive...
> 
> I was hoping you were going to say your moving to California.  Here is to wishing you a safe move and to new beginnings!


Awww, thanks  Yes, I love the Girlscouts to pieces and perhaps I can get a lifetime supply of Thin Mints. KIDDING Eric - I had just lost 50 pounds - don't want to pack it on again...



killerhaunts said:


> Congrats on the new exciting time in your life! I can't wait to hear all about your new adventures and see many more TUT's from you.
> 
> Eric better post pics from his haunts or we'll bug him


You know it - not being able to post tutorials for a while is gonna kill me. But have a lot more footage that I haven't even made into tuts yets - so as soon as we are settled - look out!



midnight87 said:


> Best Wishes!


Thank you so much


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Wow Terra, what awesome news  Congrats to your husband on his retirement, & many good wishes for lots of spooky fun at your new place. Even if you scale back your building, I hope you keep us updated on your projects!


I sure will. You all are like my Halloween family and love the fact that we are connected via the internet instead of by location.



DaveintheGrave said:


> Noooooo, this can't be happening! Not Texas! How about Florida ? Or North Carolina ? Noooo.....why.....why....why...??
> The only thing in Texas is all them Chainsaw Massacres, as far as I know. And we don't want that to happen to you!! It's a death wish, I tell you!
> Plus, think of your precious neighbors----you can't take your fantastic haunt away from them! They will be devastated! -
> -
> ...


heheh... I called one of the utilities there to set-up the service and when we were all done the lady said, "Well honey, I'm gonna be praying for you. You don't know what you've done." Lol!



nhh said:


> Wow, congratulations and all the best to you. Of course, AZ would have been a better choice. But, that's just me.


heh... that is one state I want to explore more. We went to the cactus museum in Phoenix at nighttime - it was the spookiest thing! Very cool. 



TK421 said:


> Congratulations! This must be really exciting. I hear Austin is really nice. There should be a lot of good haunts to visit down there.


Aren't you right. I have been contacted by a bunch of haunters in Texas. Who knew there were so many?


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

How exciting!! I am so happy for you and it sounds like a wonderful adventure.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Best of luck with everything Terra!!


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

Wowza! Texas is such a change of scenery! Instead of ruby slippers you will need a pony! LOL Change is always exciting and I am dying to see what you come up with next doll! Bring sunscreen, and an air conditioner LOL


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Terra, your sense of adventure is inspiring. I am in the process of remodeling a room in my house. I had to box up everything in that room temporarily and it occured to me that I will never be able to move because I have TOO MUCH STUFF!! Good grief !! How in the world do you move a whole house worth of stuff? All kidding aside, I wish you the very best of luck with your new place (and the unpacking...scream!) I am too attached to my home to move but if I ever did it would be to Florida. So I guess I would be right there with ya, picking up seashells.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

wOOhOO! Terra that's GREAT news! So excited for you! Good luck and looking forward to hearing how everything goes. Also...great idea to donate your props....although I'd rather you donate them to me  I think they'll be in a great place! Sending positive thoughts your way for a seamless move!!!


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

Congrats' to your husband on the retirement. Good luck in Texas. I hope you are able to Terra-fy the residents of Austin.


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

Best of luck to you and your new adventure Terra! I wish all you the best


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Ya'll! _(see, already acclimating)._

Sorry I haven't been on here in ages but of course I lost track of passwords and only had the iPad for weeks... Couldn't log in, lol! 

Here's the update on how the move has been going: 


That there is a picture of the view from the back deck _(morning time)_ of our new house in Texas! We are here and getting settled. The move went great but took longer then we thought. We were hoping to get our stuff Monday but it didn't come until Thursday. Been unpacking ever since and still have loads to go. The monitor of my computer got damaged _(no big loss) _but took forever to figure that out. I'm currently viewing HalloweenForum on a 37" flat screen TV that is 12" from my face. It's hilariously HUGE. 

Terra is still in her crate but at least in the future workshop which is one of the bedrooms. It's the biggest spare bedroom_ (13 x 15)_ and it's looking very good that the size will work. The Hellhound is also still in his crate and mighty ticked that he's still stuck in the hot garage. But, we've got big plans for him. We will be winching him up on the ceiling in the workshop and positioning him like he's coming from a hell hole up there. Gonna build foam cave walls and everything. My parents are _so_ going to roll their eyes when they see that, lol.

The movers here in Texas were _<snicker>_ amazing but bumbling at the same time. The helpers showed up right at 9am but the semi-truck with our stuff in it was lost somewhere in the subdivision. They couldn't call him because he didn't have a cell phone _(?!)_. So, they left to go find him. An hour later (!) he shows up. So, while they wait for the other guys to show back up, hubby goes out there to direct the driver to back up the truck to get to the house. The driver can't make the turn into the driveway after about 20 tries. Hubby walks back and says the guy just got his truckers license two weeks ago... So, he parks it in the street and they are going to carry all the stuff back and forth down the driveway. We have a very *looong gravel *driveway and it was going to be 100 degrees.  So you remember those guys that showed up at 9 am? They still didn't come back and it's now 11 am. Finally they show up with reinforcements and one of those guys said the he could easily back that semi up the drive and, sure enough, he did. WOW. Later on we found out the truck driver drove by our house 3 times before he found us. heheheh - I thought I had seen that truck drive by...

So, you think I'm done with this story?... no. The movers are all done, paid and off they go. Until the driver turns out of our driveway and gets stuck right in the ditch. _HA, HA, HA, HA, HA, HA!_ After an hour of trying to get it out - a Texas cowboy in his 10 gallon hat, Dodge Ram pick-up and a chain pulled it right out. That was awesome


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

I love your new southern twang... in writing no less! Glad to hear you're getting settled and can't wait to see more pictures, especially of the Hell Hound descending from the ceiling! That sounds wicked awesome! <---- that there is some Massachusetts lingo for ya


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

What a beautiful view. It looks so peaceful. So glad you are finally getting settled. At least the movers made this move very memorable!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great news, Terra! I'm glad your moving experience is coming to a close.

Nice view!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Enjoyed the tale of the movers. Glad you are settled and connected! Welcome back Terra.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Congratulations Terra! Texas is getting a great Halloween lady! Best wishes on the move!!

Edit- looks very nice there! I can't wait to see how it looks on Oct 31 though!


----------



## vonroll (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow! Terra in the same city. I'm sooo humbled. I may have to ditch my haunted house just to see hers! "Sorry Kiddies, we're closed, might I recommend another haunted house?"


----------



## vonroll (Sep 5, 2006)

browser issues.. sorry double post.
Might as well put some useful info in here. Terra, you need to check out these guys... http://www.scareforacure.org/haunt/ 
Very interactive, all volunteers, good cause. They would love your help. ...and if you ever offer prop building classes in Austin, sign me up.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow congratulations to your hubs and congrats on the big move! Huge changes but it sounds like you are really excited about them! How absolutely amazing of you to donate your haunt! (Although that really wasn't surprising-you seem like the type of person to do just that!) I wish you every bit of luck and happiness in your new life!!! Take care!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Aww, thanks again everyone. We are loving it here _(the bug invasion: not-so-much). _It's really beautiful when things aren't trying to kill you 

Vonroll, yes, that is one group I'm looking hard at to help next year. What a great set-up that looks to be.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Congrats on the big move, and on your hubby's retirement.



Terra said:


> We are loving it here _(the bug invasion: not-so-much). _It's really beautiful when things aren't trying to kill you


Just think of it as inspiration for new props


----------



## BigGeek (Nov 3, 2006)

Best of luck with your new home and any new endeavors!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yay! Austin is super stoked to have you. I love it here. My haunt is super novice but you're always welcome at our place. Congrats on the great news.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote Originally Posted by Terra View Post
We are loving it here (the bug invasion: not-so-much). It's really beautiful when things aren't trying to kill you 

I totally agree! 
The mosquitoes here are terrible unrelenting beasts and all the ants bite not just the red ones. Also, there are even mean plants here :/
I feel your pain Terra


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks again 


Update!
It's now it's been over two months since we've moved here and proud to say - the workshop is back to being up and running!










Here's a quick video tour:


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Glad to see the Hell Hound made it safely.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Congratulations, Terra!! I'm so happy for you.. I wish you the best of luck!! I'm so curious how your neighbors will react to your Halloween decor in the front yard. I can't imagine anyone not loving it!!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Congratulations your house is gorgeous! The hell hound looks right at home there.


----------



## darknesshalloween (Aug 25, 2008)

Not gonna lie with a little advertising and spread of word you could hold a really nice haunt there. It may take a few years to get people there but, I see endless possibilities on that property.


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Welcome to Texas we are happy to have you here!!!!!??????


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you and it's been thrilling to live in Texas. Thrilling meaning the gamut from being scared to death by the sudden emergence of a scorpion to complete joy seeing the workshop rebuilt  It's been an experience...

My days of haunting my own house is over though. All the properties near us are in the 6 - 10 acres lot range with half of them empty. We don't want to go pro and I couldn't advertise a free haunt or lose home owners coverage for incidents. That and after years of doing the whole hog haunts at the house - it's time. But, next year I will hunt up a charity haunt nearby in Austin and help where I can. So, I'll still be haunting and building props - just not any for haunting the home. 

Oh, and won't even be putting Halloween décor out on the lawn. They'd look like tiny little specs from the road  So, that's why we've decided to put up the Halloween décor up all year in the workshop. It's even better!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

_*HALLOW AND WOW!! I HAVE been off the Forum for waaay too long!! Just now seeing this wonderful thread of all your fantastic adventures in moving Terra! CONGRATS and if those scorpions start to get you down - you can always move up to Ohio and set up your workshop in MY basement!! LOL -- So good to learn that you made such a thoughtful donation to the Non-profit realm. Helping raise money for kids and worthy causes is a noble way to put all those excellent props to use. So happy for you - and a bit envious. I would love to set aside the haunt decorate and party part before these old bones are too brittle to move, but I know we have a few years left before retirement - and I caught the dickens from neighbors last year when I scaled back our haunt. So we are in it for sure until we make our move south in 5 years or so. Happy Tales and Trails of Terra! You continue to inspire us in all phases of your HF activity! *_


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

Congrats Terra. Sad to see the horse go but i am GLAD they are going to a good home =)


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Terra said:


> But, next year I will hunt up a charity haunt nearby in Austin and help where I can. So, I'll still be haunting and building props - just not any for haunting the home.


Been down that road myself prior to moving into this place. Glad to see you'll keep the fires burning.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> _*HALLOW AND WOW!! I HAVE been off the Forum for waaay too long!! Just now seeing this wonderful thread of all your fantastic adventures in moving Terra! CONGRATS and if those scorpions start to get you down - you can always move up to Ohio and set up your workshop in MY basement!! LOL -- So good to learn that you made such a thoughtful donation to the Non-profit realm. Helping raise money for kids and worthy causes is a noble way to put all those excellent props too use. so happy for you - and a bit envious. Now I know we have a fe years left before retirement - an I caught the dickens from neighbors last year when I scaled back our haunt... so we are in it for sure until we make our move south in 5 years or so. Happy Tales and Trails of Terra! YOu continue to inspire us in all phases of your HF activity! *_


Thank you so very much. It's been an adventure to be sure, lol. Kind of feel like an idiot but I didn't realize just how far south we were moving. To me - it was two states. But, it's actually the distance equivalent of KC to the Canadian border. We are basically in Mexico - climate and creatures-wise. It's been a mind-blowing change - but fun and interesting 



EveningKiss said:


> Congrats Terra. Sad to see the horse go but i am GLAD they are going to a good home =)


It was hard to see him go but when I got that picture of Eric's sweet child dressed up next to him - made it worth it


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Congratulations Terra! Thank you for sharing your great news with us!!


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Terra, just learning this news now. I am happy for you. I cannot think of a more selfless, creative, nice person on this forum than you. We are lucky to have you. Please THANK your husband for sharing you with us! I know the time it takes to be passionate about prop building. Throw in the fact that you record and edit your videos for everyone and I am not sure when you find time to sleep! Save travels. God's speed. - The Halloween Snob!


----------



## goosta (Oct 30, 2009)

Just saw this post as well. Welcome to Austin!


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Yes,welcome to Texas!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Whoa gf I don't know how I missed this either?!?!?!?! Major congrats on the hubbies retirement ant your move south. I too hailed from the Midwest and now live in the south and lovin every minute of it! I had to chuckle reading about your first scorpion encounter. That totally flipped me out too. Luckily I don't see them all that often. I cant wait to hear how everything shapes up Halloween wise. We live in a gated community so don't get a ton of TOTs and the last of my three kids just left for college but we have adapted as I am sure you quickly will as well. And like Cathy said you gotta keep all those marvelous tutorials coming we all have learned so much and I for one hope to continue to do so!!!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

When I first moved here I was blown away with how different the flowers and bugs are here! There are plants that sting you and poke you and bugs that do the same. It's also hard to adjust to the lack of seasons. I'm from Arkansas originally which is only a couple of states away but it's a world of difference.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

I've definitely been away from the forum for to long. The forum had seemed quite empty without your 2013 Haunt posting and then I finally found this thread.

I'll have to tell Mrs. Skellington to cancel the plans for our trip to Kansas some year. Although she keeps telling me she wouldn't mind moving to Texas.

Best of luck to you and the Hubby on your new adventure!


----------



## sharir (Sep 9, 2011)

How exciting for you and your husband Terra. Very happy for you both. So glad you will still be involved with HalloweenForum. Love your tutorials and your encouragement. Great solution for your props!! The best of luck to you and Thanks for what you do foe us all.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you all for these sweet well wishes. It's still going great here but I tell you, now I know what they mean when they say 'Planet of Texas'. This place is verrrry different from Kansas (insert "you're not in Kansas anymore" joke here).

So yeah - the scorpions... Was talking with our new neighbor about the onslaught of scorpions at the house and he told us - they are 'nuthin'. It's the giant centipede that you have to worry about where we live. So, looked it up and guess what??? They have a stinger on their tail AND the bottom of their feet is poisonous. Yeaaaah, okay. 

A video I found at YouTube that shows a typical giant centipede where we live. They are lightning fast - must have something to do with the hundred legs:


----------



## Beatlejuice (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey, I heard they just love styrofoam ...good luck, Terra!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Terra, was wondering how you are doing. OMG they said things are bigger in Texas and they were right. That centipede is scary! I think a prop covered in centipedes would be fitting for your area although you might get some real ones crawling on it too! Yikes!

Since being in Calif I've seen snakes and tartantulas on hiking trails but nothing like them around our house. A few weeks ago my husband was cleaning out our new BBQ island's refrig area (haven't put one in yet) and came across two black widow spiders in there. That was a first for me. Kind of gives me a new perspective on black widow props being scary though having seen real ones in areas we live in and sit down around and probably don't know they are there. They don't move as fast as those creepy Texas insects though!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck on your move to Texas.

I have family that live around the Austin area ( Georgetown, Round Rock & Lake travis).

I visit there usually once a year.

But no scorpions or tarantulas ( dread the thought).

This area is close up to the Hill Country.

Good luck!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks you two. Yep, I have to say - I've been more scared by my own backyard (and house) than any haunt has ever conjured 

Well, got an awesome update from Eric and what he and the GirlScouts did with the props. It's amazing and I couldn't be more pleased. They and the BoyScouts coordinated a huge forest haunt in Indiana and the pictures are a treat!!! Here's the thread so please check it out when you get the chance. Thank you ERIC! : http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/132236-return-beloved.html#post1559692




In case anyone wonders what it's like to give up cold turkey on haunting their house...

Weird.

One moment you are thrilled that you don't have the trauma of dragging all the props out, setting up, fretting over the weather, repairing what supposed to work.... all that stuff. The next moment you are having dinner at a restaurant wearing no costume on Halloween wistfully looking at the wait staff wearing all of their costumes... and sighing. 

But then you remember that you don't have to clean up this the next morning:










And you get over it... mostly.



I did get a lot of other Halloween scares in this season though. Went and checked out some possible charity haunts that I could help with next year. One is a fun police charity haunt called Nightmare on Jail Hill:







Very creative and it's a lot of fun. Here's a mounted police officer as the headless horseman. Love the red LED eyes on the horse:












Then on Halloween checked out a local Volunteer Fire Department that puts out a very child-friendly Halloween/carnival party that is also looking for volunteers. It's super small so that would be a huge project but something that I could really sink my teeth into.

Finally, last night had to do another love of mine and that is go to pro haunts and we checked out House of Torment in Austin. Lot's of fun too and they even needed a hand keeping the zombie hordes at bay:


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Yay *Terra*, sounds like you had a great H'ween and are settling in well.  Excited to see & hear about what you decide to do next year!


----------



## Phil-the-fear (Aug 12, 2010)

Only just seen this! Congratulations on your move!

I've always loved your videos and 'thinking out of the box' ideas and props. I also envied your workshop!!

I'm sure you'll end up getting stuck in again to haunting and with 6 acres, you can really go nuts! I think your hubby should build you a warehouse covering, ooh, let's see - 5 acres?

And what a lovely and generous gesture to gift so many of your props away - it's nice to see they went to a good home.

Best of luck to you and your husband and keep the fantastic ideas coming!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Being a Forum member for a number of years here it's hard to think of Halloween and not think of Frankenstein, The Mummy, Dracula, Freddy, Jason, Jack Skellington, and well....You! (For different reasons LOL) but glad to hear that you've been enjoying the season and hitting the local attractions and haunts. Your creative project threads were missed this year by me. I did have someone send me a link to a glue comparison video and lo' and behold there you were! So not like you completely disappeared. Haha. 

Will definitely check out the thread on the Girl Scouts attraction. BTW I saw news coverage of some Austin residents trapped in flooding waters. Hope you guys stayed high and dry in your new place.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Terra your a great friend and haunter way to cool what you did and for a very good cause!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Best wishes for you and your husband in your new home , and your props will continue to excite for many years to come thanks to your generosity , all the best .


----------



## gboehm (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey Terra-
I am totally new to this site and live just north of you a bit in Fort Worth. Anyway, in the last couple of years, I have gotten into Halloween a lot, and am now mostly done with a 6.5 foot Celtic cross tombstone. Anyway, in looking on the web, I like your tombstones better than any others I see (particularly the raven one), and wonder whether I can email you a few quick questions. I was unable to find an email address. I would happily supply you with mine, but understand if you don't want to give your email address out.

Thank you!

Gary


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Awesome! Awesome! I, myself, have been quiet for a good while also...but for total different reasons. Don't worry, not gonna hi-jack your thread  . I'm extremely excited for you and your husband! Kansas will miss you both, I'm a Kansas-native also (Lawrence, aka KU). Show them Texans something they ain't never seen befer


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

gboehm said:


> Hey Terra-
> I am totally new to this site and live just north of you a bit in Fort Worth. Anyway, in the last couple of years, I have gotten into Halloween a lot, and am now mostly done with a 6.5 foot Celtic cross tombstone. Anyway, in looking on the web, I like your tombstones better than any others I see (particularly the raven one), and wonder whether I can email you a few quick questions. I was unable to find an email address. I would happily supply you with mine, but understand if you don't want to give your email address out.
> 
> Thank you!
> ...


You can message me here - here all the time and will be glad to help you where I can. I'm also on FaceBook: https://www.facebook.com/terra.lair I loved Raven - that was a fun one to build 



IowaGuy said:


> Awesome! Awesome! I, myself, have been quiet for a good while also...but for total different reasons. Don't worry, not gonna hi-jack your thread  . I'm extremely excited for you and your husband! Kansas will miss you both, I'm a Kansas-native also (Lawrence, aka KU). Show them Texans something they ain't never seen befer


Hope your changes are for the better as was mine. Been having a blast getting Texanized - these people have big personalities and huge hearts. Just got back from the local Make & Take in Round Rock (Goth Gloom's house) and had such a wonderful time.


----------

